# Yamaha 2-stroke Bogging Down



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

redfish5 said:


> I have a 2000 Yamaha 30hp 2-stroke on the boat. It has been running great the past few weeks. I took the boat out over the weekend and it ran fine that morning. After sitting for an hour I cranked up to leave. When I hit the throttle the engine felt like it was bogging and would barely plane off. I shutoff and restarted, same thing. Back at the ramp, if I shifted into gear and didn't quickly give it gas, it would die.
> 
> I am going to check the fuel filter, replace fuel line, and check spark plugs. Other than cleaning carbs, anything else I should try?


Replace fuel filter "O" ring, as I chased the same items you are doing with my 25 2 stroke Yamaha. Changed all the same components engine connector, canister fuel filter, engine filter, fuel line, checked tank pickup, fuel line bulb. Cleaned carbs, checked spark output, new plugs. Similar symptoms........


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

stephenchurch said:


> Replace fuel filter "O" ring, as I chased the same items you are doing with my 25 2 stroke Yamaha. Changed all the same components engine connector, canister fuel filter, engine filter, fuel line, checked tank pickup, fuel line bulb. Cleaned carbs, checked spark output, new plugs. Similar symptoms........


Thanks, I'll give it a try.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Having this same exact issue now with my 2007 etec 60 hp. What was your solution?


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

FSUDrew99 said:


> Having this same exact issue now with my 2007 etec 60 hp. What was your solution?


I changed the bulb, both fuel filters and cleaned the carbs. I have only run it once since, and it was running much better, but didn't run it long. I will get some extended hours on it this weekend, so I will report back if it runs well all weekend.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

redfish5 said:


> I changed the bulb, both fuel filters and cleaned the carbs. I have only run it once since, and it was running much better, but didn't run it long. I will get some extended hours on it this weekend, so I will report back if it runs well all weekend.



I hope its something similar on mine. Mine EFI so no carbs to worry about, but fuel filter/fuel water separator I should probably just change out. New bulb won't hurt either.


----------



## Capt.Johnny (Jun 25, 2019)

Similar issues on my 75 2 stroke. Rebuilt carbs and changed all fuel filters. Good as new from experience the bogging is 99% of the time a fuel issue and trash in the carbs or clogged filters.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Capt.Johnny said:


> Similar issues on my 75 2 stroke. Rebuilt carbs and changed all fuel filters. Good as new from experience the bogging is 99% of the time a fuel issue and trash in the carbs or clogged filters.


Yessir you are spot on. Some people think that spraying carb cleaner in the carbs is a fix, it’s just a band-aid. Pulling the carbs and doing a proper rebuild once a year is the way to go for the best running outboard you can possibly have. At least breaking them down and cleaning eveything very well then assembling is better than just spraying carb cleaner in the intake.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

When I had that issue it was a fuel bulb. I replace my bulb and fuel line fitting to the motor annually now just to be sure. I also replace the fuel water separator way more often than most people because I'm afraid to take apart a carb by myself.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

The gallon bucket Chem-Dip carb cleaner is kind of middle ground between a complete rebuild and using the spray.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Surffshr said:


> The gallon bucket Chem-Dip carb cleaner is kind of middle ground between a complete rebuild and using the spray.


The ChemDip is part of the full rebuild process.


----------

